# Testing New Transfer Paper



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi all I am testing some Transfer paper and will be posting it as I get done if there is any one out there testing paper please post here so others can see right now there is lot of post out there that have scattered infore so I hope to keep it here thanks


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

David, is this thread strictly for the testing of self-weeding paper that you and Chani are testing, or is it for JPSS testing too?

(never mind -- I just read your recent post in the JPSS thread and now couldn't delete this post -- sorry!)

Melissa


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

hi Melissa 
this is for testing any paper and what you find as the end results plus to show pics


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Y'know, I just thought of something...maybe it would be a good idea, and maybe it wouldn't, but what if we came up with a design for everone to use. We could all test the same image, plus our own images to see if these papers will be of use to us for our individual purposes.

Something simple, like simple boxes as in another post with verious colors and also listing the paper, fabric (or even brand) and settings.

Shirts printed like this would ONLY be able to be used for test shirts or going to shows, but it might help us all be able to compare apples to apples.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

GReat idea, David, I'm posting in to see results. And test. I'll post here after the Chinese paper test.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Chani come up with one and I will send the names of people that I sent the china paper to thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> Y'know, I just thought of something...maybe it would be a good idea, and maybe it wouldn't, but what if we came up with a design for everone to use. We could all test the same image, plus our own images to see if these papers will be of use to us for our individual purposes. but it might help us all be able to compare apples to apples.


I did a test on Ironall a few months ago, everything the same except the shirts. None of the shirts came out the same. I was amazed, and still am, at the difference the shirt made in the end product.

I would vote for same design, because I like the idea very much of seeing what the same design turns into for each different person. I think that would be neat as all heck. 

Okay, let me know, whatever everyone decides is fine. If it can be emailed for free, that would be the best, why not. (David, that's alot of bucks).

Update: Chani, I'm so sorry, I doubled your post with listing variables, I didn't see that, or I did, but I didn't understand it when I read it the first time, I edited my post to get that out, sorry.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for the instructions, David. Read them and will follow them. Saturation was interesting to me, but I will max it out as instructed. Okay, gotta go, have a nice night to all.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is anther new paper that I have tested the name is SUPER SOFT from Dharma Trading Co will at first I was hoping that this would not be able to be like jet-pro softstretch I was wrong with this here are some pics I did before and after washing

Instructions


<LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Choose your image and do a test print on regular paper first to be sure it's how you want it to appear. Remember your transfer will be ironed on the shirt face down so you'll need to reverse the image so any text or numerals read properly on the fabric. <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Place the paper carefully in the paper tray after fanning on all four sides. Make sure the paper is not curled or bent at the leading edge <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Print on treated (rough/matte) side. Not the shiny paper backing. (When printing we recommend 360 dpi or normal setting). <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Prepare the material you will be transferring on by ironing on a flat hard smooth non-porous surface. Use a counter top covered with an ironing sheet or pillowcase in order to protect the surface. Do not use an ironing board it's too soft. <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Place the image face down on your fabric <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Iron your transfer with lots of pressure for 2-3 minutes over each small section of the transfer, first going in one direction, then going in the opposite direction. Use the cotton setting. NO STEAM! The iron has to be dry. <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Use a press cloth or parchment paper to cover the transfer and protect your iron. 
Let the transfer cool for 3 minutes or so, then you can carefully peel off the paper backing.
*Using a commercial heat press*​
<LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Set heat press for 375. <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Set heat press for medium pressure. <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Apply pressure for 25 seconds. 
The transfer paper can be peeled hot or cold.
test results
peeled very very nice was little thick at peeling triming will make flakes but did not show on shirt when printing please check when shipping it to me it did have little flakes and I did not see when printing I seen white marks it is from the flakes so clean paper before printing will I did some thing that I should of not done soon as I pressed this I put in wash warm water and dryed with hot heat did this three times can you tell feel right after pressing could feel hand really bad but after wash could not feel did not fade so this could be just as nice as JPSS just have to watch what you are doing


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

now for Jet-Pro Softstretch I got this from Coastal Business same design as last post offer all I like JPSS and do use this for selling


Instructions
1. print your pic on the paper
2. preheart press to 375 degree
3. per press shirt for 5 seconds 
4. press paper on shirt for 30 seconds
5. peel soon as press open 

Ok this is the way I do this and have no problems now for the test printing on the paper you do need to wait for the ink to dry 10 to 20 minutes then when peeling I have had this happin to me some paper will peel very very nice but some will not and it is not smooth after pressing and if you leaf it it will wash out I do not repress I feel this doies not help it can make more problems here are the pics I did do something that I would not do soon as I printed them went start to washing did not wait 24 hours washed in warm water and dry hot heat did this three times


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Did two posts just get deleted?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

all of the testing was Chani


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess I have done some thing I shouldn't have done will here it goes won't do again


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

will I just was told that I was self promoting my self can not use the pics will I have no more paper to try new pics and will not do again sorry to all


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> GReat idea, David, I'm posting in to see results. And test. I'll post here after the Chinese paper test.


No gurly stuff.. OK..


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

how about using the t shirt forum logo then u can use it for shows  just an idea


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

SELF WEEDING TRANSFER PAPER FROM YIWU TAIYI ARTS FROM CHINA

Instruction for paper
1- Before printing, make sure your heat press is hot and set to the required setting 178°C to 180°C (352°F to 356°F).
2- Print your design or photo, the best ink choice is the sublimation ink (recommended),.
For EPSON Printer, use Premium or Ultra Premium Matte for ‘Paper Type', and choose ‘Photo' for printing quality (do not use the superior photo), and adjust the saturation set to the maximum.
3- After printing, be sure to transfer as soon as possible. The time limit should not be longer than 20 minutes; in all the faster the better. 
4- Place your image face down the garment.
5- Heat press temperature: 178°C to 180°C (352°F to 356°F).
6- Heat press pressure: medium to high pressure (press tightly),
7- Pressing time: 13 to 15 seconds.
8- Peel your transfer paper while hot.
6- Optional - After peeling off the paper, heat press your image again for another 15 seconds.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Dharma Trading Co

Ink Jet Super Soft Paper
Printing and Transfer Instructions​*How-To*​
<LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Choose your image and do a test print on regular paper first to be sure it's how you want it to appear. Remember your transfer will be ironed on the shirt face down so you'll need to reverse the image so any text or numerals read properly on the fabric. <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Place the paper carefully in the paper tray after fanning on all four sides. Make sure the paper is not curled or bent at the leading edge <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Print on treated (rough/matte) side. Not the shiny paper backing. (When printing we recommend 360 dpi or normal setting). <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Prepare the material you will be transferring on by ironing on a flat hard smooth non-porous surface. Use a counter top covered with an ironing sheet or pillowcase in order to protect the surface. Do not use an ironing board it's too soft. <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Place the image face down on your fabric <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Iron your transfer with lots of pressure for 2-3 minutes over each small section of the transfer, first going in one direction, then going in the opposite direction. Use the cotton setting. NO STEAM! The iron has to be dry. <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Use a press cloth or parchment paper to cover the transfer and protect your iron. 
Let the transfer cool for 3 minutes or so, then you can carefully peel off the paper backing.
*Using a commercial heat press*​
<LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Set heat press for 375. <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Set heat press for medium pressure. <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Apply pressure for 25 seconds. 
The transfer paper can be peeled hot or cold.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Mrdavid, If I may add and I know it is not listed in the instruction but I want to bring this up just in case others who are doing the test is not aware of this regarding the self weeding transfer paper.

The shirt must not be prepressed and must be cold to the touch. The heat of the shirt will dry the ink before it can be pressed. I am bringing this up because it has become second nature to me to prepress the shirt. This is part of the instruction I had from another vendor(unique4youonline). I believe the paper is the same brand because all the photos in their gallery are the same as the ones in the Chinese website. Anyhow that paper did not work for me. Unless the ones that are currently being sold is an improved version of what I have tried.

I was in contact with the vendor in China a month ago. I dropped the ball when I found out all the hassle and shipping cost just to get some samples.

I sure am interested with everybody's test result. Looks like you and Mydamit are on to something.

Good luck.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Dharma Trading Co. Homepage Super Soft Inkjet 

will I can not show pics do to self promoting so when I can get new paper I will show pics as to the test it was shocking when you get the paper make sure you check for very small flakes printing was nice did not have to wait for paper to dry I did trim the paper paper did flake just little but did not interfer with pic after pressing it did have thick hand but when washed it did disappear so far I did wash three times as sone as it came from pressing warm water high heat and did not fade at all no cracks and stretchs with shirt just like JPSS I would use this like JPSS but need to do more washing test 

I DID LIKE THIS PAPER AND WOULD USE AGAIN


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

SELF WEEDING TRANSFER PAPER FROM YIWU TAIYI ARTS FROM CHINA
would like to thank Mydamit for his help with this Ok test was not good with Pigment ink. Only will work with Black pigment ink thick lines when I did color it look faded soon as I peeled it and was hard to peel did try prepress as will no prepress still the same when washed it cracked did wash in warm water and dry with heat like I do with all paper please note that this paper was made for SUBLIMATION and not pigment if there is any one who would like to try this with sublimation ink I will send you some for free just would need to post results


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you want to continue pigment ink tests with different pigment inks?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> No gurly stuff.. OK..


Thanks alot, Lou, now of couse, I'll want to come up with something special, just for you.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

JET-PRO SOFSTRETCH - Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Ink Cartridges, Copier Toner - Coastal Business Supplies 


will we all know about JPSS I do have shirts that has been washed over 25 times now and look great as to printing it you do have to wait 5 to 20 min press at 375 and then peel soon as press is lifted. some paper will peel very very easy I have had some that did not peel as good and was very rough but did wash out I do not repress I feel this will not help and can make more problems JPSS needs to watch there Quality as to the hand there is very little after washing more you wash more the hand will disappear you will need to trim like other paper


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

KELLY , LOU AND CHANI please do test just need to know if it was me or can it be the paper


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Luis can you post some of your work with Color Laser Copier and the paper you use please and thanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> SELF WEEDING TRANSFER PAPER FROM YIWU TAIYI ARTS FROM CHINA
> would like to thank Mydamit for his help with this Ok test was not good with Pigment ink. Only will work with Black pigment ink thick lines when I did color it look faded soon as I peeled it and was hard to peel did try prepress as will no prepress still the same when washed it cracked did wash in warm water and dry with heat like I do with all paper please note that this paper was made for SUBLIMATION and not pigment if there is any one who would like to try this with sublimation ink I will send you some for free just would need to post results


I wonder why you have cracking problem. Mydamit said he did not have that problem with pigment ink. Well he did use black line image with very vivid red eyes of the skull. Maybe we should ask him if he tried an image with gradient color or even just plain solid light color using pigment ink.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I did in cold as will in warm wash when you pull on it just little you can see it crack with super soft and jpss there is no cracking when you pull on it


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Well it seems like everyone has moved on to more exciting testing with the new self-weeding paper, and I'm just posting Jet Pro SofStretch results on 3 different materials... Oh well, this may be "old hat" for someone like David that has washed JPSS over 25 times, but maybe this will be useful to some of the newbies to JPSS... For sake of clarity, I will break it down into 3 separate posts.

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Substrate is an Old Navy 100% cotton t-shirt. Material is not flat and kind of fuzzy, even after the pre-press. Ink used was MIS Associates Heat Transfer Ink purchased from inksupply.com. Also used was inkjetcarts.us refillable cartridges. I used a design that was previously problematic with Durabrite. The gray swish in the background had turned green when previously pressed with Durabrite ink. Therefore, for the text, I used a soft shadow, graduating from black to gray. Pressed at 375 degrees for 30 seconds at medium - high pressure on Mighty Press 15 x 15.

Notes:
I did not trim this design at all. Was pressed at full 8.5 x 11 size. After pressing, window was somewhat apparent, but not offensive. Blank, unprinted areas of the polymer window did appear slightly, slightly yellow in comparison to the rest of the shirt. I experienced a bit of difficulty when peeling Jet Pro SofStretch on this material. It felt gummy, and it left a bit of a knap in different sections of the design which is noticeable in the first photo, in the "loop" of the gray swish in the center of the photo. Very light hand after pressing. All gray in the design (swish and soft shadow) remained gray after pressing.

After washing in warm water, right-side-out and drying on hot setting for 60 minutes: Very light hand. Pretty hard to feel with eyes closed where transfer begins and ends. Color retention is excellent. I can see no fading at all. Area affected by gummy peeling and raising the knap of the shirt is much improved, and barely noticeable even at a distance or an inch or so. (2nd photo was shot with macro setting at about 1.5" away from material. I did not color adjust the photo so you could see any knappiness better)

**Please note both photos were taken in different lighting conditions. Also, I was only going to show these photos on the Forum in regard to the gummy peeling and raised knap on the shirt, so I did not photograph the entire design on this specific shirt -- just the areas with the peeling problem. However, the text part of the design is the same on the next test shirt...

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Substrate is a Jerzees Heavyweight 50/50 Blend. Material is pretty flat and not too fuzzy. Ink used was MIS Associates Heat Transfer Ink purchased from inksupply.com. Also used was inkjetcarts.us refillable cartridges. Transfer paper is Jet Pro SofStretch purchased from Coastal Business. 

I used design colors (gray) that were previously problematic with Durabrite ink. Therefore, for the text, I used a soft shadow, graduating from black to gray. Pressed at 380 degrees for 30 seconds at high pressure on Mighty Press 15 x 15.

Notes:
This design was trimmed closely, leaving 1/16" around text. After pressing, no window was apparent whatsoever. I experienced a very small amount of gumminess when peeling, but design transferred perfectly, with no knap apparent at all. All gray in the design (shadow) remained gray after pressing. All fine details transferred crisply.

After washing in warm water, right-side-out and 60 minutes in dryer on hot setting: Negligible hand. Almost impossible to feel with eyes closed. Color retention is excellent. I can see no fading at all. Fine details in design (top part of "r" shown in 3rd pic) is still crisp and clear. (2nd photo was shot with macro setting at about 1.5" away from material. Black is still a very deep, dense black.

**Please note both photos were taken in different lighting conditions. Please forgive shadows that appear in various locations, as lighting was overhead.

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Substrate is a Rabbit Skins 50/50 Blend sweatshirt. Material is pretty thin, fuzzy (already starting to pill), and somewhat textured for a sweatshirt. Inside fleecy area made up of individual diamond shaped fuzz. Sweatshirt appears very cheap in quality. Ink used was MIS Associates Heat Transfer Ink purchased from inksupply.com. Also used was inkjetcarts.us refillable cartridges. Transfer paper is Jet Pro SofStretch purchased from Coastal Business. 

I created a design for my daughter, based on this "thing" we've been saying since she's 2 years old. I used a black & white photo of Albert Einstein (gray) that was previously problematic with Durabrite ink. Text was plain black. Please note that the cookie photo was too light in my design, therefore, it printed light too. This is an error in the design, not a printing, ink or pressing error. Pressed at 380 degrees for 32 seconds at high pressure on Mighty Press 15 x 15. Used so much pressure I almost had a problem closing the press on this thin, junky sweatshirt.

Notes:
This design was just boxed out, to roughly 8" x 8", with large areas of blank polymer window. After pressing, window was somewhat apparent. I experienced a huge amount of gumminess when peeling, and left a large area of knappiness on the lower left hand side of the sweatshirt -- an area that was already fuzzy and beginning to pill. Design transferred well, photo resolution was very good. All gray in the design (photo) remained gray after pressing.

(Pic 1)"Before" photo was AFTER my daughter had worn this shirt to school, hence the stripes of paint on it. Please note that to remove the paint, I applied Cheer directly to the paint area, which was directly on JPSS transfer and scrubbed the shirt against itself (JPSS rubbing JPSS) to unset the stain.

After washing in warm water, right-side-out and 60 minutes in dryer on hot setting (pic 2): Negligible hand. Due to the somewhat rough texture of the sweatshirt, it is impossible to feel where this large 8 x 8 transfer begins and ends. Hard to see it either, unless looking closely (pic 4). Color retention is excellent -- looks identical to image before washing (pic 3). I can see no fading at all. Knappiness from peeling JPSS before washing is just about gone, although I think it's from the material starting to pill in that area. Black is still a very deep, dense black. Photo resolution is unchanged after washing. 

**Please note both photos were taken in different lighting conditions. Pics 2, 3 and 4 were taken using a macro setting, where the camera was approx. 1" to 2" away from material. Please forgive shadows that appear in various locations, as lighting was overhead.

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Conclusion:

MIS Associates Heat Transfer Ink (inksupply.com) is far superior to Durabrite ink. There is absolutely NO yellowing of design, and there is NO yellow on paper backing when peeled. Grays print gray, and STAY gray after pressing. Pink appears more vibrant than Durabrite and black is a rich, deep, dense color.

JPSS appears to peel better and work better on materials that are less fuzzy, and are flat, otherwise sometimes a knap appears which is significantly lessened after washing. Hand is soft and after washing, barely noticeable, on just about any material. No cracking on any material of any type. Washability is superb. I did not see any fading whatsoever, even when washed with thick heavy towels, right-side-out, in warm water, with detergent applied directly to the transfer and rubbed in (against itself), and then dried on hot for 60 minutes.

There may also be a direct correlation between the performance of JPSS with 50/50, as opposed to cotton. Fine details (the stacked, pointy shadow on the "r" shown in photo on 50/50 shirt) did blur slightly on the cotton shirt, as opposed to the crisp clean lines on the 50/50 shirt. However, it must be noted that this may also be due to the fuzzy type material of the 100% cotton Old Navy shirt. Future testing on Gildan 6.1 oz. which is quite flat should lay this question to rest.

Again, I apologize for the shadows and lack of quality of photos in the before-testing phase. Thanks to Chani, I now know how to use the macro feature of my camera, and will utilize that in future tests, as was done in the after-washing phase of this test. I will also try to be more consistent with having same lighting conditions in future tests...

I hope these tests are useful.

Melissa


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Melissa thanks for posting any infor


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

EXCELLENT POSTS, Melissa!!!

There might be something to your 50/50 vs 100% cotton tests. I hate to give up Gildan 2000's, but I'll try JPSS on a 50/50 when I get my new CIS. (I hope those inks work!!!)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Melissa, my heart is _breaking. _You posted this in the middle of the night.  

Thank you for your hard work, much appreciated, even more so b/c you are sacrificing sleep for it (please sleep). I had a higher regard for Rabbit Skins, but know to avoid them now. 

May I ask what software you are making your designs in?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> KELLY , LOU AND CHANI please do test just need to know if it was me or can it be the paper


I'll certainly test it, but I can't guarantee that I'll get a better result than you.

Now, this is the self-weeding paper that you've sent, right? NOT the paper from Dharma, right? I just want to clarify.

I don't have a sublimation setup yet, so I can't do that test. It will be quite a while before I'm able to do sublimation inks.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I have always found the 50/50's to hold up nicely as well. Not only for image, but for no shrinkage and the shirts 'present' better as well. I love to take mine from the dryer right to wearing, and the 100 cottons just don't look as nice out of the dryer.

I like to cater to busy moms who want the kids to look nice, but don't have time for all that folding or worse yet.... _ironing!_


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Chani do use pigment ink I have been told it will work I but I can not get it to so need others to try I use the Dura Brite ink and was told that they use magic mix or everlast ink and was able to get it to work next month I am getting sublimation setup


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay. Got it. 

I'll do what I can.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Chani yes self-weeding paper and it does seem to work better on 50/50 shirts then cotton and do not press **** first put paper on cold I have done it both ways will add more latter just need to get some things done first


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Melissa, my heart is _breaking. _You posted this in the middle of the night.
> 
> Thank you for your hard work, much appreciated, even more so b/c you are sacrificing sleep for it (please sleep). I had a higher regard for Rabbit Skins, but know to avoid them now.
> 
> May I ask what software you are making your designs in?


I fell asleep putting my daughter to bed again, and it's been eating at me that I hadn't posted the pics and my notes as I had promised, so when I woke up from that nice little nap... I decided to just get it done. It's actually worse to have something unfinished like that on my mind, than to sacrifice the sleep. I'll admit that waking up less than 3 hours after going to bed was a little rough, but I'll live! 

Rabbit Skin long sleeved tees are OK (although they do tend to run small), and I had used them before, so I didn't think anything about buying a ton of sweatshirts and a half dozen sweatpants for my daughter. What a mistake! their sweats pilled after only being worn once or twice, literally. They're OK to wear to school where she'll get paint on them, but I would NEVER sell to a customer!

At this time, I am still doing things amateurly when it comes to the software. I use a combination of softwares, actually -- PowerPoint, Fireworks MX, different photo software to correct photos and add text effects, etc. I hope to get PhotoShop and Corel Draw some day (so I can vectorize my raster designs and can send them to various plastisol vendors in the correct format), but the expense and lack of knowledge in those softwares is holding me back. If I had to use those programs to create my designs, it would probably take me a year to produce one shirt! I am computer literate, but these programs look huge and intimidating to me! LOL

What do you use?

Melissa


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been using my adobe photoshop, but its a very old version that came with the computer, and now I am trying to use printshop prophoto, got that cheap enough. Have you tried this: Inkscape. Draw Freely.. It's free, does vector files and some others on the forum are using it. I've been doing the tutorials and messing around in there. All in all, I feel the same way you do. I'd like to get Corel, but $$, so inkscape it is. I think I'll stay there and learn, then move up when I'm ready. First tho, I'll DL the trials of Corel. Someone said find the oldest versions and DL one, get the 15 days, DL the next, get the 15, etc. It sounds good in theory, but I'd like to cut my teeth in inkscape b4 I waste my trials. Glad to hear you slept before you did the posts, I thought you were working straight thru.... whew.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Chani yes self-weeding paper and it does seem to work better on 50/50 shirts then cotton and do not press **** first put paper on cold I have done it both ways will add more latter just need to get some things done first


Thank, David. 

I got your samples today, and I'll be testing it this weekend.

Thanks again!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> David, I got your samples today, and I'll be testing it this weekend.


 
Me, too, and me, too.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> Chani do use pigment ink I have been told it will work I but I can not get it to so need others to try I use the Dura Brite ink and was told that they use magic mix or everlast ink and was able to get it to work next month I am getting sublimation setup


I am doing with pigment ink (durabrite)


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

will I was talking to Lou on the phone and the Transfer paper from Dharma Trading Co is Ironall sent him 1 sheet so he could let me know so that is why when I trim the sheet it flaked so back I go to JPSS


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is pic of the no cut paper useing pigment ink (durabrite) it come out looking faded but after washing it when you pull little you can see it crack but when it not pulled on there is no cracks I am going to keep washing it to see if there is any other changes with this paper


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi David, 

Is anything decided on images for testing? Do you have something in mind for me to use? I think I remember you asked for one with alot of black, and one with many colors. Other than that, do you have something you want me to use, are we going with one image for all, or just pick our own? 

Thanks, Kelly


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Kelly pick your own. Lou is maming A video on this to so every one can see it


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Lou is making A video on this to so every one can see it


Alright, I'll pick something. Way to go, yeah a new video from Lou. I hope the test goes well. I'd almost like to wait for Lou's video b4 I do my test.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Dharma Trading Co. Homepage is selling ironall light and dark paper the was what I thought was new but is not still I personally I do not like the dark was waste of money ironall dark is pian in my butt and does not look *professional*


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrdavid, I clicked the link but can't find Ironall dark in there. Can you tell me where? The only opaque I found was this:
Opaque Inkjet Transfer Paper

Thanks so much....


_Am I confused?_


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

THAT IS IT!! They sell it under different name but it is the same ironall and the super soft is ironall for light sent some to Lou and ask him and he said yes that is what it was


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I just messed up 10 sheets of the dark will not do dark LOL just did not like it thanks for letting me no about peeling the back off it work great


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

will I am going to show the pic on the shirt that I did with JSPP I have washed over 25 times now and this will be the last time I will show this think that I have washed it enough it is starting to fell A part from washing it going to frame it was my first shirt with JSPP LOL


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Mrdavid. I appreciate your answer. I'm not sure why, but it just doesn't look right to me. 

I am assuming the Supersoft listed below this one is Ironall light. This dark paper cost less than the Supersoft, yet dark costs more than the light versions of the paper. Also, the description for this paper doesn't say a word about stretching, and that's ironall's calling card.

Alright, thank you very much for your answer. I have to go figure out why this doesn't look right to me. To me, it would look like this link goes to the dark version of Dharmas light, and if Dharma carried Ironall dark, to me, it looks like it should be listed under the Supersoft as Supersoft Dark, stretchy and expensive.

I value your opinion, so this is hard for me, but I have to dig deeper until I understand why I don't understand. I know, try to be me for a day, it ain't easy.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

LOL I thought the same thing that is why I sent some to LOU it was light then when I told him About the dark he had me stretch it and when it stretch and did not ripe he said it was the same thing


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here are some pics of the Bamboo shirt I did with JPSS it has been washed 20 times now and it looks like the day it was done


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here they are


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Kelly what is the color on the back ironall


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is pic from the Dark paper from Dharma Trading it does stretch with the shirt and color turned out nice just cant get pass the hand it is thick and it feels like plastic and I know my customers would not like this after selling JSPP to them


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Kelly what is the color on the back ironall


It is white.

Drives me crazy, too. Ironall backing: Light is blue, Dark is white. I always wish it was the other way around.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> LOL I thought the same thing that is why I sent some to LOU it was light then when I told him About the dark he had me stretch it and when it stretch and did not ripe he said it was the same thing


 
I don't know, David. I have some Avery for darks here from the days when I was messing around with this in the beginning >>>>> it stretches. It also cracks eventually, but it has stretch. I just checked.

When I tear the Avery for dark paper and product together at one time, as if to remove the backing, the paper tears and the Avery product stretches. 

I'll need to keep digging deeper.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ok light is blue but the dark has blue line here is pic of the back


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

opps did it again here is pic will wash test this just have to wait just printed it to day


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is some thing I was playing with I did screen print with water base ink on JPSS I did smeared it on the paper going to get A frame for the screen and see if that will help used white and press on black shirt


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I am going to push JPSS to the limit I have some more things to try just waiting on more paper just order some more ran out LOL


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> ok light is blue but the dark has blue line here is pic of the back


 
My suspicion this is not Ironall dark is growing. Has Ironall dark ever been made with a blue line down the back in prior times? How old is your paper?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> here is some thing I was playing with I did screen print with water base ink on JPSS I did smeared it on the paper going to get A frame for the screen and see if that will help used white and press on black shirt


 
I saw this, I love this. You, sir, are the true mad scientist!!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I just got this paper last week from them


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

some one has to be the mad scientist so I will be it for now what you have not seen it all yet the light bulb above my head is very bright LOL


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

You guys are truly the mad scientists at work!! Have been lurking a bit, since daughter came down with 102.7 fever after her nap this afternoon...

David, if you can screenprint, why use JPSS? I don't really know much about screenprinting, but why would you use it with JPSS?

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

The mad scientist in me is also coming out (must be a full moon tonight!)! I just cut apart a bad tote bag, and am going to try out a little JPSS on it (had a print that had got messed up when I blew the circuit breaker with the press) and some IronAll (background came too light -- screen showed one color, and printed output was something totally different!). The tote bag, and both transfers have been sitting around for quite a while, so I thought why not run a test?

Melissa


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Have been lurking a bit, since daughter came down with 102.7 fever after her nap this afternoon...


 Hope she feels better soon... Does she know this one: Knock knock, who's there, annie, annie who, anniebody home? or if she does, how about: what did one wall say to the other? Meet you at the corner! I know absolutely zero grown up jokes. Oh wait, one just popped in my mind, but it's too bad for here. 

You know those weird one day high fevers? Well, they've spooked me a couple of times. I hope that's what she has, and it's gone tomorrow, just a quick as it came.

Good luck with your test, you'll be vice president of totes soon, you know who is president.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm heating up my press, David. But I want to re-read the instructions exactly.

Print and press quickly, no pre press, and I just want to make sure I have the temps and all correct. No second press?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Melissa sorry about your daughter hope she will feel better will I have had lot of poeple ask this to me if I can get this down I could do screen printing on the JPSS and it would work on dark colores there is market for it JPSS is Green-E Certified there is no harsh chemicals water dase ink you could be making lot of transfers like Plastisol just you would be limit on darks but light color there would be lot that could be done I have seen Plastisol Transfers sell up to $5.00 per transfer I have some ideas that I would like to put on my self and sell


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

followed the instructions and I used durabrite ink and sorry to say they looked real bad. Maybe 25% transfered to 100 % cotton shirt. I will post pictures later.. all though they are not worth showing. Did the same design with an Iron All transfer and it came out great.. Lou


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

you can second press just run with the paper after printing it LOL .
my press is upstairs and my printer is down stairs so I move very fast


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks LOU now I now it was not me I have done on cotton and 50/50 and still could not get it right


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I at least got 50 percent on LOL


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> you can second press just run with the paper after printing it LOL .
> my press is upstairs and my printer is down stairs so I move very fast


 
LOL I'm imagining the 50 yard dash at your house. My printer is 4 feet from my press, I am lazy. I am writing out the directions now. We also have lightening now, pray no storm, we loss power pretty easily so I am going to try to move faster.

I also see I may be trashing a shirt here, I hope not. Not b/c expense, don't get me wrong, you've had your fair share David, but b/c my sweety Labby will be on it, and I want it to work so it can be worn.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have got 150 shirts to play with so far I have used 20 of them and yes there is some money in it when it comes to testing


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

We all appreciate your sacrifices, David! 

I won't be getting to this until tomorrow. We've been taking care of some business things today and we're celebrating our latest order tonite, so it will need to be tomorrow when I get to testing these.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

David, are you there? 

In my printer settings, please tell me which of these to choose. I don't have the choice in the instructions. 

My choices that are similar to the instructions are:
Premium Semigloss
Matte Paper Heavyweight
Ultra Premium Glossy

Thanks.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

In the first 3 photos (my niece with the cast of High School Musical) was printed with *IronAll *paper, Durabrite ink (notice how yellow everyone looks, even though the yellow was adjusted in driver settings), pressed at 375 for 15 seconds under heavy pressure on tote bag material cut and pre-pressed for 6 seconds. Generic mousepad used underneath to increase pressure, rather than what is usually done raise area being pressed from seam height.

Photos were taken in identical setting and lighting, on macro setting at approximately 1" from the swatch.

Impression: Material is rather stiff, transfered areas that are colored show white dots where the canvas is raised. Make image look polka-dotted. This makes photo hard to see, reducing resolution. In addition, unprinted blank areas of the transfer appear darker than the raw (no transfer) tote bag material.

*********************************************************************

4th and 5th photos (my daughter in her dance recital costume from June 2007) was printed on *Jet Pro SofStretch* transfer paper, Durabrite ink (both transfers have been hanging around quite a while), pressed at 375 for 15 seconds under heavy pressure on tote bag material cut and pre-pressed for 6 seconds. Mousepad also used for increased pressure.

Impression: Material is softer, and less plasticy feeling than the IronAll swatch. In addition, it is also more flexible. Even though I trimmed this image, I did not trim it tightly, and purposely left a small margin. Unprinted, blank areas are somewhat unnoticeable because they look pretty clear, and not darker than the raw material. *Most importantly, and most impressively, the colored areas of the design, whether light or dark in color, are even, and completely in tact -- there is NO raised, white dots because of the canvas texture!*

*Wow! Jet Pro SofStretch is THE CLEAR WINNER once again against IronAll!!* Thought I was going to use the IronAll I have in stock for tote bags and mousepads, but now I'm thinking I might just sell it -- either here on the Forum or on Ebay!

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Kelly, I don't know what the instructions say to do, but I wanted you to know something I just recently learned: If you put the printer on anything other setting other than a "paper" setting (whether plain paper or heavyweight paper), it will print black as a COMPOSITE color, instead of using the black ink.

So if you HAVE to make a choice, I think you should go with heavyweight paper setting. Although glossy settings will lay MORE ink, and that's what you want with that self-weeding paper, right? Wish I could help more...

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Just thought I should post the other photos I had of Jet Pro SofStretch on canvas materials...

Note: In the last photo, the one with girl on the right with the dark sweatsuit on -- there is no dotting there at all, it's just a light reflection. See the photo before it for verification.

The transfers done after my daughter's (the girl with the mask and the dance class Halloween photo) were done at 370 degrees and still came out perfect.

Sorry about the orientation of the photos -- they were the correct way in my photo software! Don't know why they turned sideways here...

Melissa


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Kelly, I don't know what the instructions say to do, but I wanted you to know something I just recently learned: If you put the printer on anything other setting other than a "paper" setting (whether plain paper or heavyweight paper), it will print black as a COMPOSITE color, instead of using the black ink.
> 
> So if you HAVE to make a choice, I think you should go with heavyweight paper setting. Although glossy settings will lay MORE ink, and that's what you want with that self-weeding paper, right? Wish I could help more...
> 
> Melissa


Thanks, Melissa. After your nightmare with composite colors, I definitely don't want that situation. 

I'm waiting on David a bit more, you and I are in the same time zone. I have church in the morning so pretty soon, I'm going to wing it.

I was leaning toward the matte paper heavyweight. The instructions are in this thread, on page 1 or 2, near there. It said to choose premium or ultra premium matte. This Matte paper heavyweight is the only choice using the word matte.

I definitely don't want composite color black, so I am going to choose the Matte HW. Thank you for your help, Melissa, you very much did with the clue in to composite color black. No way.

The instructions call for max setting on saturation, so I guess thats where laying on the ink comes in. 

Okay, thanks so much, Dear, you pulled through for me.

PS: Your daughter is a beautie and so cute in her outfit. I love the JP pics on the tote. The difference is very evident in the photos.

Want to have a combined garage sale on Ironall??
Thanks for the testing. I'm off to finish up mine.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Glad I could be of help, somewhat... Good luck on your test! I'll be awaiting your post. You're all using Durabrite, right? I'm interested to know if it would work any differently with a third-party heat transfer ink like Magic Mix, MIS ink (like I have), etc. Someone on a different post said that Magic Mix, Coastal, MIS ink, etc. are all exactly the same formulation under different names...

As for the compliment on my daughter -- thanks! To me, the she is a beauty -- inside and out! And so good for someone so sick! Her best friend was taken to the hospital tonight after 2 days of 105+ fevers and is being kept because she is dehydrated -- hoping this is not what Angelica's sick with!

Melissa


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Glad I could be of help, somewhat... Good luck on your test! I'll be awaiting your post. You're all using Durabrite, right? I'm interested to know if it would work any differently with a third-party heat transfer ink like Magic Mix, MIS ink (like I have), etc. Someone on a different post said that Magic Mix, Coastal, MIS ink, etc. are all exactly the same formulation under different names...
> 
> As for the compliment on my daughter -- thanks! To me, the she is a beauty -- inside and out! And so good for someone so sick! Her best friend was taken to the hospital tonight after 2 days of 105+ fevers and is being kept because she is dehydrated -- hoping this is not what Angelica's sick with!
> 
> Melissa


Gee, her poor little friend. We've been where the other family is. Hope her friend recovers soon, as well as your daughter. Oh gosh, I always worry when the friends are sick with something bad. I'll cross my fingers for all of you and say a prayer.

Thank you very much for your help, tho, it turns out, no need to worry about black. No need to worry about any colors really. I'll post the pics to show everyone.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Test results for the Chinese paper, using durabrite ink. The print settings were Matte paper heavyweight, with saturation max'd out. Heat press was at 355 degrees F. Printed and pressed within 5 minutes. No prepress, med high pressure. Pressed with teflon for 13 seconds. Lifted teflon, peeled backing, which peeled fine, but, left barely anything on the shirt.

Pics 1 and 2 show Chinese paper. I included the used Chinese paper transfer to show the depth of color on the transfer paper that did not release to the shirt.

Sorry, David. If you have an ideas, please let me know. I'd be happy to press again on the back of the Chinese shirt.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ok here you go I just did this went back to factory settings used photo setting heat press 355 and pressure was set as high as I could push down then pressed for 25 seconds and yes I did perpress the onesie was able to get 100 percent transfer


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

O cant forget did the 50 yard dash up the stairs LOL


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

try Black, dark green ,dark red and dark blue and see if that will help


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> ok here you go I just did this went back to factory settings used photo setting heat press 355 and pressure was set as high as I could push down then pressed for 25 seconds and yes I did perpress the onesie was able to get 100 percent transfer


 Hi Dvid,
Is this the self weeding paper? Did you used 100% cotton and pigment ink because the result is like faded but you got a good transfer. In my experiment about this paper the diffrence between pigment and sublimation are way diffrent. The pigment is faded result and sublimation is vibrant result. I have no problem in transfering to 50/50 shirt but i in 100% sometimes i cannot get good transfer.
Also dont forget to press immediately after you print not more than 15min. If you want i can send you a printed shirt and do wash test.Just let me know.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ROQ Self Weeding Paper yes 100 percent Cotton and the pigment ink that comes with the Epson printer and I had to set the Pressure as high as I could press down Heat 355 and press for 25 seconds...

PS when I released the pressure my wife thought I was coming through the floor the press jumped and if I was not stoping it it would have came off the desk on to the floor LOL


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ROQ I have to papers that the person that I got it from sent and it was done with sublimation will it has been two weeks and thought what the hell I would try them they worked I will show pic later on today wife run off with Camera baby shower the only thing that happin is there is box from the chemicals but I think they will wash out


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ROQ can you show some pics here using sublimation please so people can see the diffrent thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> PS when I released the pressure my wife thought I was coming through the floor the press jumped and if I was not stoping it it would have came off the desk on to the floor LOL


   But just watch you don't hurt the arm mechanism of your press. With my Stahl's - my warranty doesn't cover damage from over exertion of pressure. I take this as too much pressure: bad for arm mech, be careful you don't snap it off! Then run a 50 yd dash with it!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> try Black, dark green ,dark red and dark blue and see if that will help


Help, what do I do to do this?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

find pic that is very dark or make one you should be able to make one just use your color plate in your program and pic the dark colors


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> ok here you go I just did this went back to factory settings used photo setting heat press 355 and pressure was set as high as I could push down then pressed for 25 seconds and yes I did perpress the onesie was able to get 100 percent transfer


 
I'll try these instructions, today, I hope to do this.

Q: What paper setting? My standard is plain white paper. Should I stick with that one? I'll use photo quality.

Also, in your test, is the paper self weeding like it should? I am very interested in that part. I could not use my Labby for a model b/c pic had too much color. Thx.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> find pic that is very dark or make one you should be able to make one just use your color plate in your program and pic the dark colors


 
Oh, okay. I will use my Labby.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

mine is cheap china press so if I damage it just get new one I all ways take things as far as I can I am still testing the press to and I so far love the press but I dont know how long it will last I have done over 300 shirts now with it and still running strong and made my money back to LOL


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

use photo quality yes self weeding


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is some pics of the transfer that the person sent me where done using Sudlimation ink they are week old and was able to heat press them on to 100 percent cotton


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> ROQ can you show some pics here using sublimation please so people can see the diffrent thanks


hers some project picture using sublimation,selfweeding,50/50 jersey shirt.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

My second test did not go better, I am sorry to report. 

Settings were: Plain/bright paper, Photo quality. Pre-pressed 8 secs, pressed 25 seconds at 355 degree F, with telfon, within minutes of printing. Shirt is a Jerzee Heavy weight 50/50 blend, just as b4 in test one.

Picture 1 is a picture of image on the transer paper just after I finished printing it. _That is my Lovey Fatty Labby, we also call him Tucker._

Picture 2 is of the pressed shirt with the used transfer paper showing the amount of ink left on the paper, as well as the amount on ink not transferred to the shirt.

Oh well, I wish I had better results. ROQ's look great. Are they washing well?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ROQ is sending me shirt for wash testing it will be done with sublimation ink soon as I get it I well start Thank you ROQ 

Kelly I dont use telfon sheet I dont think that it would make any different


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Kelly I dont use telfon sheet I dont think that it would make any different


 
Me, either. I guess we'll wait for Chani's test and Lou's video now. I'll be waiting to see their results, how different they may turn out.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, it was about how I thought...if you want a VERY distressed look, this would be a good paper, but if you want a clean look...nope. Unless, of course, you're using sublimation inks, as had been demonstrated.

My tests came out HORRIBLE with DURABrite inks. If you want I'll post pictures, but it's not really worth it.

To test colors I just made boxes with a rainbow of colors, plus I had thick, black lines. The black came out best, but still distressed. The colors barely transfered, even the darker, more saturated colors.

If I had sublimation inks I'd test it out with those, but I don't, so that will need to be left up to those with those inks.

Sorry, David.  I won't be using this paper...


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Dont be sorry that is why I did this out of ten I got one to work so I know that it can not be used this way with pigment ink I am getting some sublimation ink here soon will test then. ROQ is sending my shirt that was done with sublimation for washing test will wash in warm and dry with heat. So far no one here will test with sublimation I even said I would ship some for free but no takers on this yet


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there another self weeding subdye paper out there already?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> ROQ is sending me shirt for wash testing it will be done with sublimation ink soon as I get it I well start Thank you ROQ
> 
> Kelly I dont use telfon sheet I dont think that it would make any different


Sorry guys.. no video. I followed the instructuions and the prints came out real bad. I think maybe this paper may work better using sublimation.. not ink jet.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> ROQ is sending me shirt for wash testing it will be done with sublimation ink soon as I get it I well start Thank you ROQ
> 
> Kelly I dont use telfon sheet I dont think that it would make any different


 david can you email me your address so that i can send the shirt. my email is [email protected]


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

SELF WEDDING PAPER so now we all say the paper is not good for pigment ink is there any one here in the USA that I can send some paper to that has sublimation ink I will send it out for FREE any takers


----------



## ssanae77 (Jan 17, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> SELF WEDDING PAPER so now we all say the paper is not good for pigment ink is there any one here in the USA that I can send some paper to that has sublimation ink I will send it out for FREE any takers


when you say sublimation ink, you mean like artanium ink? If so, I have them set up on my C86 with artanium ink from conde. I'd like to try it for you


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

I am putting this post here (sorry if wrong) as u r testing t/p has anyone come accross a paper for laser printers that has a raised border across the top? i guess its used to help carry the paper through ,but it leaves a nice soft finish haven't done any wash tests yet but it appears to be self weeding. In UK its called Hot Trans its for oil-less laser and lights garments.
washing instruction r Turn the garment inside out
wash max 40deg
mashine wash using a colour detergent. do not use fabric softener.
can be ironed on med setting.
was just wondering if anyone had come across it?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Mark pm your address and I will send some thanks


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

hi Denise 
that is what this is for testing new paper


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm not trying to self promote (hey, we all are in this heat press industry). But if I am, I'm sorry.

Anyways, here are Transjet II and Iron-All prints I used as our uniform.

I liked using Transjet because it has very minimal fading. Colors stay crisp. Cons are heavy on the hand before wash, but it gradually becomes soft until no hand in a few more washes.

I don't like Iron-All, because it fades on the first wash. Yes, it is soft to the hand, but I don't want my customers complaining to me right after they wash the shirts.

So... the pictures below explains it all. Transjet II is used on all text and the lady, but I accidentally grab Iron-all and used it on the man.

Both have been washed maybe... 5 times.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

thnx David  i will do some wash test and post , however I was asking if anyone had come across paper like this, as it may not be new just new to me,


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

it has been out about 6 months now so yes it is new to lot of us


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Belle 
have you tryed JPSS I am going to get some Transjet II and try all ways looking for good product. How close do you trim to the pic


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> Hi Belle
> have you tryed JPSS I am going to get some Transjet II and try all ways looking for good product. How close do you trim to the pic


Trim is 1/8" to 1/4". I really didn't trim close.

I just got a sample pack yesterday of Jet Pro, and will try it out this week. I will post pics after washing. I'm all about the results of post-washing than pre-washing.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> hi Denise
> that is what this is for testing new paper


Hi david, Did you receive the shirt i sent to you? Hows the wash test?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi RoQ yes i did get it and after washing it it did crack and not strech but there is no fading and feels very nice just when you pull on it little it well crack then let go and cracks will go back and wont see so I am going to keep washing and see how it will come out do you want some money for the shirt I will pay you for this just going to keep testing on that shirt and keep posting here


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Hi RoQ yes i did get it and after washing it it did crack and not strech but there is no fading and feels very nice just when you pull on it little it well crack then let go and cracks will go back and wont see so I am going to keep washing and see how it will come out do you want some money for the shirt I will pay you for this just going to keep testing on that shirt and keep posting here


The cracking is natural and my test for 15 wash its no fade and still good vibrant result. Only problems for this paper is to find a good set up process i found out that every kind of shirt has diffrent setting. i got result for 100% cotton i just change my temp to 185 and 20sec and very heavy pressure. You can kept the shirt and do experiment you can also pass to other member here so that they can see the actual result we just need to compile every wash result on this forums. thanks


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ok I will no longer do any more test with this paper IT WILL NOT AND DOES NOT WORK! it does crack and I with others here could not get it right useing pigment ink and yes I did wast 25 sheets on the testing and I did send some out to other forum members here you can see there post to I do have shirt that ROQ has done if any one would like to have it I will send it to them just PM me but just watch out for this paper there is to many things that you will have to do to get it to work when you think you got it to work then it changes on you


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

PS talking about NO WEED PAPER FROM CHINA


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I for one thank you, David. You have left no stone unturned and that testing was as thorough as it can get. I do wish we had better results, and one day, we will. When the market supplies the product, we'll be ready to see what it can do. Thanks again.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, David. You did a very thorough test of this paper and even, out of your own pocket, sent sheets to others so that they might test it, too. I appreciate all of your efforts. 

I do wish that there was a good self-weeding inkjet transfer, but it appears that there's no such thing right now.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

YA now I know I have pissed some poeple off for doing this test but I would rather have them made then see how many people would lose there money and I am not doing this to get people not to buy but to let them know what we feel about this paper


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

now I need to find new test so we can keep working togather LOL


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I say we figure out everything JetPro can go on. I just read today it will work on leather, veneers, and "many other surfaces". I am completely stuck on this idea. What's the vote?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> YA now I know I have pissed some poeple off for doing this test but I would rather have them made then see how many people would lose there money and I am not doing this to get people not to buy but to let them know what we feel about this paper


Well, what you did was good. I thought that's part of the gig. Expand the horizons. Anyway, I guess you can't make an omelette without cracking a few eggs. I guess the key is to choose to not be an egg.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi kelly Jet pro has my vote and I am going to tell every one about it and yes I am not part of the egg and there is something that you can do with jetpro that soon as wash test is done I will let every one know LOL.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

i for one really appreciate all you guys (and dolls ) who contribute so much time and expense to help newbies like me.
i have just got a heat press,but i am not going to start selling a product until i am sure i can stand behind it.
so i anxiously await results of all the tests being done. 

regards and thanks again 
earl


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

> i have just got a heat press,but i am not going to start selling a product until i am sure i can stand behind it.
> so i anxiously await results of all the tests being done.


In the meantime, do you have paper and shirts? I found testing which shirts I wanted to put my name on took about 10-14 days time, between choosing the variety of shirt mfg, waiting for shipping and finishing the wash tests. If you haven't done that yet, it might be a good way to pass some time, and it's the best way to become confident in your product.

I chose Gildans, Anvil, FOTL, Hanes and Jerzees. I selected 100% cotton and 50/50 blends. Ran the tests and the results were all over the board. Most interesting. This was with Ironall. JP wasn't on the scene, as my luck would have it, it came out weeks after. I found shirts that were recommended highly didn't work, and the one I loved wasn't favored. But with Ironall and the fade factor, I had to go with the Jerzees as Ironall performed beautifully on it. Now with JP, I hope I can use my favorite, the Gildans, but tests will have to prove if that pans out. 

I live in a small town. If someone's shirt fails, other will hear of it. 

Anyway, just wanted to mention the real necessity of your own shirt tests if you haven't done that yet. No advice can replace you seeing and feeling the product, and watching problems or no problems come out of the washer.

Hope I didn't step over any boundaries here, you may have already done this part. Best regards, Earl!!


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

Hope I didn't step over any boundaries here, you may have already done this part. Best regards, Earl!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
no you didn`t at all girlzndollz 
i have paper samples coming from coastal.i have to contact more suppliers for transfer samples.
so, do you think gildans will be better for samples for jpss ?
what about shirts for plastisol transfers?
there is so much varied advice on the forum about which shirts are the better i am totally confused .
i don`t mind paying for quality, but i do mind paying too much .
i bought some "imperfect" fruit of the loom tees from the fleamarket to practice on,
mainly to get used to using the press.
regards earl


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

> no you didn`t at all girlzndollz


Good, I wouldn't want to do that.



> so, do you think gildans will be better for samples for jpss ?


That's what I have to do as well. Re-test the gildans with JP. I still have my ironall test shirts, but they've all been washed at least twice. So I have to re-buy and start fresh. On 100% pre-shrunk cotton, some shirts do still experience a slight shrink, and it does not look good, so I have to weed them all out again with fresh testing.



> what about shirts for plastisol transfers?


I haven't used plastisols, so I have nothing on this. I would imagine making sure the shirt does not shrink at all is crucial, as the plastisol will be fixed in place and unable to shrink with the shirt and could result in some unattractive puckering. If you test, will you post your findings? We all love test results here. I, for one, have previously declared myself a test result junkie.




> there is so much varied advice on the forum about which shirts are the better i am totally confused .


That's where I was, too. After I did the tests, I was completely confident in my product, but I was hoping to short cut that, save time and money and just ask others what was a good combo. I can't tell you how invaluable my own testing was to me, to be able to see shirts compared next to each other. I did order my test shirts in the sizes of people I know, so once I was done testing, they could wear them. 





> i don`t mind paying for quality, but i do mind paying too much .


I agree. The shirts I ordered varied a bit in price. I was pulling for the lower priced ones to win, but if the higher price shirt won, at least I would understand why I was spending the money.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks kelly, i have 2 orders for 10 to 12 tees each, with pockets each order. small orders i know,but that is all i need for a start.
logo on the pockets and larger design on the backs. 
any body with tips on which shirt supplier has good product and fair prices.?
all shirts will be grey. probably with green print,only one color.
how about pressing tips for doing front and back?

regards earl


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

earl said:


> thanks kelly, i have 2 orders for 10 to 12 tees each, with pockets each order. small orders i know,but that is all i need for a start.
> logo on the pockets and larger design on the backs.


Great! All orders are good orders. 




> any body with tips on which shirt supplier has good product and fair prices.?all shirts will be grey. probably with green print,only one color.


Do you have your resellers license or tax id? 



> how about pressing tips for doing front and back?


There is a product kit called Tee Pad It. It has mouse pads in various sizes, and one is to raise the pocket up so the imprint area is higher than the seams.

Folks also use them doing two sided. I haven't done two sided yet, but when I do, I will ask if telfon between or tee pad its between the fabric is best.

The tee pad's are made of mouse pad material. While you can buy mouse pads locally, apparently they are not all created equally, some 'meltish' under the press temp. Tee Pads are the proper material for pressing.

Folks have also advised I use cardboard in my shirts to raise them, just not corrugated, they crush. I haven't tried it yet.

Good luck!! Enjoy!


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks kelly, yes i have my business license and will have my tax i.d.# thisafternoon or tomorrow. 
regards earl


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

hi kelly , i am aware of the products lou has . i have benn reading posts in this forum around 2 months before i was confident enough to start posting  
i have to say lou is an inspiration to all specially newbies, what with his videos and comments. i will probably buy some of his gear soon.

regards earl


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

earl said:


> yes i have my business license and will have my tax i.d.# thisafternoon or tomorrow


. 


You'll be able to order from just about any wholesaler then. Finding someone local may allow you to do customer pick up and save on shipping. Otherwise, signing up with them will let you compare their prices. I am pretty sure there is a section in the forum just for wholesale suppliers. I've never been there. I found someone local right away. Good luck!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

earl said:


> hi kelly , i am aware of the products lou has . i have benn reading posts in this forum around 2 months before i was confident enough to start posting
> i have to say lou is an inspiration to all specially newbies, what with his videos and comments. i will probably buy some of his gear soon.
> 
> regards earl


I know, it's hard not to run into Lou. I found Lou on the net (yep, youtube videos) before I found out he was in here. When I saw Lou in here, I knew I was in the right place!


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> I know, it's hard not to run into Lou. I found Lou on the net (yep, youtube videos) before I found out he was in here. When I saw Lou in here, I knew I was in the right place!


 you got that right 

regards earl


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

ok be gentle with me its my 1st test post  hehe
this was done with Duracotton and a new paper (to me) called Hot Trans and is for Laser printer (none oil). 1st pic is the prints before i trimmed them,(tried to put image in then tex but i was doing something wrong as it wouldn't let me so u will get them all together sorry) 2nd was how i trimmed them,3rd was after 1st press and hot peel,4th after repress 5th after 1st ash in washing machine at 30deg hot dry.will post more as i wash them.
Now as you will see in 3 u will notice (i hope) that there is a deff hand to both although in diff areas, in 4 its not so noticeable,after 1 wash Duracotton where slightly ahead but the col in the HT was slightly better, sorry for the col of prints i will get better 

ps in the 1st2 pic i am holding the duracotton paper as it has a slight tendency to curl slightly when printed on.also i printed 2 the same sorry 

pps oh! dear i forgot to say which i liked 
ok I like the HT for my tote bags and they work out a lot cheaper to buy but at the min i would go with Duracotton for my Tees I like the feel of the HT before its washed it has a softer feel to it but after washing the Duracotton had a slightly better feel.so i guess for the time being its up to personal choice, go with better col and cheaper price,or slightly better feel and a little less hand but costs more(till they get a dealer in UK)


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice post and nice design, did you try techniprint 4.0? is duracotton is the new one (duracotton HT)?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Denise nice post thanks for that infore so now when the paper gets to USA we will know little about it


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> Nice post and nice design, did you try techniprint 4.0? is duracotton is the new one (duracotton HT)?


not sure what techniprint is sorry, no the Hot trans was the new 1 Duracotton HT was the one i was useing before 
as Duracotton is more expensive for us to buy atm i was trying to find 1 as good in UK


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Hi kelly Jet pro has my vote and I am going to tell every one about it and yes I am not part of the egg and there is something that you can do with jetpro that soon as wash test is done I will let every one know LOL.


You have my curiosity......


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Kelly you have to wait like every one LOL


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*wow so much testing going on. kelly i wanted to let you know the shirts for the mayoral candidate i did were 2 sided and i tried using cardboard as a divider when pressing the back, it didn't turn out to well and was more of a headache than anything else. i ended up ruining 2 shirts  ... well to make a long story short i tried a mousepad and was lucky enough to have it work for me. i plan on picking up the tee pads to use for printing both sides just thought you would want to know  *


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> Kelly you have to wait like every one LOL


*lol david you certainly have me wondering as well  *


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

This test is for: *TESTING DYE INK WITH JETPRO!*


JETPROSOFSTRETCH PAPER

CANON OEM DYE INK

JERZEES HEAVY WEIGHT BLEND 50/50 COTTON POLY

Okay, no jokes about the mirror. It's a new program and I didn't know it auto flips.

Washed in tinybit warmish COLD water, dried on low temp 25 minutes.

Photo one: after pressing.

Photo two: after one wash.

I had *NO FADING.* Round one. ~Ding!~


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

kelly nice job keep washing I will try Epson dye ink that I got was suppose to be pigment ink but it was not if it works I will not have to buy any ink for year LOL


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> This test is for: *TESTING DYE INK WITH JETPRO!*
> 
> 
> JETPROSOFSTRETCH PAPER
> ...


WOW! I am shocked at the results! There might be even MORE value in Jet Pro SofStretch now!! I actually think that in the 2nd picture, the colors look slightly more vivid... Is it just my eyes, or does it look that way to you too?

What new program are you using? I had to LOL at the mirror problem -- at least you could blame a new program! I just wasn't paying attention and FORGOT to mirror when printing my JPSS testing!  

You created this design? Did you design it in the new software? It's fabulous!  

Melissa


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Melissa I have done samething FORGOT to mirror and wasted sheets but if you cut them up and lay them all over the shirt you will come up with neat design


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Melissa,

I thought the second picture looked more vibrant, too, but that's only because the first was taken at night and the second in the day. I have terrible lighting in my home. Here I blame it on my age, it's probably my lights. Nahhh, I know its my eyes! Anyway, haha, yeah I flipped it in the printer as well. I'll PM you re: program.

Yeah, if this Jetpro holds up well, I am just going to buy whichever ink is cheapest, and see if Canon has a CIS bulk if it goes that way.

How is your week going? How's the baby and how did the Hubby make out this week? My fingers hurt from being crossed so hard.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

good job kelly, i have to admit i have been skeptical about the jpss with pigment ink.
even with all the testing you guys did with it.
i will know in future not to doubt you guys 

after testing it myself, as i only recieved jpps samples 2 days ago, and seeing what you did with ink dye, i am converted and am going to order jpps from milford before special finishes tonight. 

humbly yours earl.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are ordering on JPSS and nothing else from NMP (no Ironall Dark I mainly mean) just *double check* your order against Coastal to be sure you are getting the best price with the sale. 

You have to be sure b/c the savings will change with different order quantities. When ordering JPSS with the Ironall Dark at the same time, this sale "rocks!" 

Graciously, Kelly

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> If you are ordering on JPSS and nothing else from NMP (no Ironall Dark I mainly mean) just *double check* your order against Coastal to be sure you are getting the best price with the sale.
> 
> You have to be sure b/c the savings will change with different order quantities. When ordering JPSS with the Ironall Dark at the same time, this sale "rocks!"
> 
> ...


 thanks kelly, nmp home page is that our price or do i have to give a code?

rgards earl


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

The code is LEAP. Any problems, give them a call, they take 'em by phone as well.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Im going to go ahead and jump over to this thread instead of my original one about dye inks and jetpro.

I have now washed my shirt 7 times and dried 7 times. The image still looks like i just pressed it. I have noticed a slight fade, but I think thats because of the fibers coming up from the shirt. The shirt is starting to turn blue now because I've washed it 2 times today with blue jeans and once yesterday. The image is holding up extremely well in my opinion, the claria/jetpro combo is working very nicely for me.

Also to make things better, I have experienced absolutely no color changing with the yellows or the grays with dye based ink.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with you, Ivan, we've seen the 100 cottons fibers 'lift' and create the appearance of a fade when it's only the fabric rising. That's just another reason I like the 50/50's better.

Thanks for the wash update.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Kelly 
you are the first I have seen say that I used to say that to about cotton that its not the ink but the shirt Bamboo is realy nice to I have some


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I know Melissa/Angelic Endeavors is with us too on this. How are the bamboos doing? Are they alot more money? Are they considered 'organic' somehow? I know I could look it up, but if you are there.... you know... sorry to be a bum!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

lot more money I get $25 to $30 per shirt yes organic and very very soft they last 100 percent longer to the only thing is sizes it is hard to get any thing over 2x and I get them at $7.00 per shirt


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks, Kelly for remembering and including me on this -- yes, I have been saying for quite some time that the 50/50 works better because there isn't too much "fuzziness" to the material -- it's flatter -- so you can see that the JPSS is still holding it's color. The 100% cotton gets more fibers coming up and becomes more "fuzzy" the more it's washed, and this can make the JPSS look as thought it's fading when it's definitely NOT!

Even though I LOVE the softness and comfortability of the Gildan 2000, my last order was for Gildan 8000 (50/50) because of this. If I wanted my design to look faded, I could've saved myself a lot of expense and work, and just used IronAll with dye ink on 100% cotton!  LOL...

The bamboo sounds terrific, but my current market (mostly kids and some seniors) general use regular t-shirt and sweatshirts, and most are not big on paying big bucks for "alternative materials" - with them it would probably be hard to get the big bucks for the shirts. But I think it's COOL, and will definitely keep it in mind, since "going green" is definitely on the upswing!  

I know Kelly uses Jerzees 50/50, but since I had used the Hanes and Jerzees previously, I thought I'd check out the Gildan 50/50 this time. I'll post what I can after the "experiment" is over!  

Melissa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Melissa,

Let me know if you have troubles with your transfers not lining up straight on the Gildan 8000's. I ran into troubles with the ones that I bought, but they could have been a bad batch. 

Good luck!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Thanks, Kelly for remembering and including me on this -- yes, I have been saying for quite some time that the 50/50 works better because there isn't too much "fuzziness" to the material -- it's flatter -- so you can see that the JPSS is still holding it's color. The 100% cotton gets more fibers coming up and becomes more "fuzzy" the more it's washed, and this can make the JPSS look as thought it's fading when it's definitely NOT!


 Of course, Melissa. I also heard someone say re-pressing/ironing the shirts can get the fibers to lay flat again, renewing the image, but I can't see 'selling that' to a customer. "Oh, hey, it'll look fuzzy soon, but just iron it, and it'll look good again." I don't think I want to go there. It would be nice to find a 100 cotton that doesn't do this, so if anyone finds one or more, please let us know. Thanks.




> Even though I LOVE the softness and comfortability of the Gildan 2000, my last order was for Gildan 8000 (50/50) because of this. If I wanted my design to look faded, I could've saved myself a lot of expense and work, and just used IronAll with dye ink on 100% cotton!  LOL...
> 
> I know Kelly uses Jerzees 50/50


Oh yes, the Jerzees, and that is with thanks to our "fadey friend" Ironall. I ordered Ironall Lt and 8 - 10 white tests shirts to find the one that would have to "best color retention" with Ironall. 

Jerzees HW 5050 worked fabulous, I dare say, my results are showing no difference to JPSS, and the hand is less. I will give Jerzees that, but I didn't "prefer" the Jerzees shirt for feel, cut, fabric, and overall quality. For color retention with Ironall Lt, it's the bomb.

I ordered a bunch of Ironall light, and also Jerzees. In comes the big stock. Within 2 weeks, maybe even a week, out comes JETPRO. Oh, my heart sank. I am sitting on a ton of Ironall, with my least favorite shirt of the bunch, the Jerzees, and there's Jetpro - promising me that I can use the shirt of my choice. So I'm dealing with it. 

I ordered the Jetpro immediately - not a piece of dust hit the shelf at Coastal before my order was in a delivery truck. I love it. 

My stock of Jerzees is almost gone, and it's time to re-sample the shirts with JPSS, minus the Jerzees. Poor Jerzees, no offense, did superior work with Ironall light.

I prefered the Gildans and am able to use them for colors b/c with Ironall dark, it doesn't matter. I've used them from the start. I have had a shirt or two that have an odd twist in the bodice, but I guess that's QC, and for what I pay, there are higher dollar shirts out there, but this is my range and quality level, so I just deal with that.

I know others got stuck on a pile of Ironall lt, you did, too, right Melissa?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> This test is for: *TESTING DYE INK WITH JETPRO!*
> 
> 
> JETPROSOFSTRETCH PAPER
> ...


Great Job.. Virgo.. me too,


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Chani said:


> Yes, David. You did a very thorough test of this paper and even, out of your own pocket, sent sheets to others so that they might test it, too. I appreciate all of your efforts.
> 
> I do wish that there was a good self-weeding inkjet transfer, but it appears that there's no such thing right now.


*i agree with chani. david you did a very good job testing materials. you were very informative and very complete in your tests  i certainly appreciate your efforts for the improvement of us all... good job*


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

angelic_endeavor said:


> WOW! I am shocked at the results! There might be even MORE value in Jet Pro SofStretch now!! I actually think that in the 2nd picture, the colors look slightly more vivid... Is it just my eyes, or does it look that way to you too?
> 
> What new program are you using? I had to LOL at the mirror problem -- at least you could blame a new program! I just wasn't paying attention and FORGOT to mirror when printing my JPSS testing!
> 
> ...


*boy, the colors do look more vivid to me also. i admit i kind of chuckled at the mirror problem, but i have made that mistake more than once. i really like the design .. good job  *


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> Great Job.. Virgo.. me too,


 
Thanks, Lou, and haha, now I know why you are able to master everything you do!! Virgo's excel at whatever they touch. We'll see where this dye adventure goes. I feel a little like I'm skating where the ice is thin. Who knows, we'll see.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

hey virgo here too.

regards earl


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a link to a *wash test for CLARIA INK* with 2 kinds of PROWORLD PAPER on 50/50 % 100 Cotton:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t40232.html#post245898

It was done by John/TNT Promotions, and Claria did not fade or run after first wash.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

me three virgo!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, is there anyone Not a Virgo? I know you guys are great at whatever you set your mind to, but are you creative types as well? I have to look that up.

My sun sign is Pisces, but my next strongest sign is Virgo, haha, so I am a wishy washy perfectionist!

Just kidding, I keep my Pisces side locked up as much as possible, its just not productive.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Man, is there anyone Not a Virgo? I know you guys are great at whatever you set your mind to, but are you creative types as well? I have to look that up.
> 
> My sun sign is Pisces, but my next strongest sign is Virgo, haha, so I am a wishy washy perfectionist!
> 
> Just kidding, I keep my Pisces side locked up as much as possible, its just not productive.


Pisces my favorite zodiac sign that I pick in a horoscope slot machine. I get lucky most of the time  . Never picked Virgo. Not had any luck with it. Well maybe picked it twice. Does that tell you anything about Virgo?


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

this virgo is sure not creative as far as graphic design goes. 
regards earl.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I've never paid attention to the Zodiac, but every description of Scorpios seem to fit me.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Gemini here and I fit it my wife says


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

hi every body...heres the link to buy the cheapest JPSS transfer paper in the market
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t41613.html


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Roq, that link doesn't work -- I get Page Cannot Be Found... Is it just me? Does it work for others??

Melissa


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

it doesn,t work for me either 

regards earl


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Me, either, and how do I know it is truly Jetpro? Is it listed under the name "jetpro"? Thanks, Roq.

...PS: Thanks drduncan for the thank you but it's Roq's great find....


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Transfer Paper - Transfer Papers for Ink Jet - JET-PRO SofStretch - JET-PRO® SofStretch™ 8.5" x 11" (50 Sheet Pack) (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i buy from them and they have the same wlatermark in the back (blue jetpro name on the back)


----------



## jomark_ph (Feb 12, 2008)

i've tested the self weeding paper.these are the results.pls check these links.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t36335-2.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t36335-3.html


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> Transfer Paper - Transfer Papers for Ink Jet - JET-PRO SofStretch - JET-PRO® SofStretch™ 8.5" x 11" (50 Sheet Pack) (Powered by CubeCart)


 
Holy Crow! Thank you, Roq.

tshirtsupplies.com - On the website, they have a 3 page sample pack of JPSS for a PENNY. With shipping to my house the total is $6.67. I think that is CHEAP.

OMGosh, is this correct?? 100 sheets shipped to my house is $59.90??

Roq, please confirm for me one more time: You ordered from them, there were no problems, and you received Jet Pro with the blue grids on back with the words JET-Pro SofStretch. 

I think you will say yes, and I just want to make sure I am not missing something, and this truly is for real. 

Thanks so much, if this works out, you are my new hero!!


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Holy Crow! Thank you, Roq.
> 
> tshirtsupplies.com - On the website, they have a 3 page sample pack of JPSS for a PENNY. With shipping to my house the total is $6.67. I think that is CHEAP.
> 
> ...


lol,yes it's the same paper trust me...you can email them and ask


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe you, ROQ, I believe you!!! Thanks for making my day/week/year more profitable and wonderful.

You are truly the man....


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

JETPRO sofstretch supplier list is growing, but ROQ'S suppliers PRICES RULE by far in comparison.

Alpha Supply carries it now, but at the same price as Coastal, and I don't think they offer the discount. No one is coming close to ROQ's tshirtsupplies.com supplier.

*FOR CANADIANS*: I found TRANSFERPAPERCANADA.COM, I'm posting the link here for you since I am over there: JetPro Sofstretch
_(for light colour fabric)_

Since you may save on shipping and duties, the pricing may work for our northern neighbors. Best wishes.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't get over this, ROQ, 50 sheets of JPSS shipped and taxed to my house is only $35.35.

I can't thank you enough. I wish I could hit the thank you button more than once. I will try!!


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Now you can test more JPSS...lol


----------



## drdancan (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for the heads up... It saved me $17+ change on 50 sheets over the last supplier. Shipping was more reasonable and "NO" handling charges... Ain't competition wonderful.

It is a great paper and now is much more affordable.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

OK ROQ, know of anyplace to get IRON ALL FOR DARKS at a great price???
please?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> OK ROQ, know of anyplace to get IRON ALL FOR DARKS at a great price???
> please?


No idea, i think only newmilford selling ironall darks. I just got some of ironall dark but i having problem in printing this paper. It curl when i print at it jam. I just try this paper last night and the material is very good but still having problem in printing. in 5 sheets that i print only one is not jammed. To compare to blue grid opaque this paper is way way good if you print out successfully.


----------



## transfer fun (Aug 17, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> OK ROQ, know of anyplace to get IRON ALL FOR DARKS at a great price???
> please?



Starline Pacific sells it by the name Super Soft Darks.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

MYDAMIT said:


> No idea, i think only newmilford selling ironall darks. I just got some of ironall dark but i having problem in printing this paper. It curl when i print at it jam. I just try this paper last night and the material is very good but still having problem in printing. in 5 sheets that i print only one is not jammed. To compare to blue grid opaque this paper is way way good if you print out successfully.


I am having a problem with it too!!!
It does not jam my EP C120 , BUT the grey prints out an army green looking color!
AND... when i follow the directions exactly on the paper that it came with , it looks like small parts of the picture turn ,well,i dont know how to describe it, kinda white specks all over. (you can really only notice it in the solid colors though)
I will post pictures..
If ANYONE could please help. 
anyone, anyone....  

BTW
.....pressing on hanes heavyweight, 50/50 black shirts, using EP C120 printer, photo //fine// bright white paper setting.
(tried text-photo setting but did not lay down enough ink.)


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

its the ink that makes it turn green if you are using epson ink


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> its the ink that makes it turn green if you are using epson ink


 
I thought badalou said durabrite ultra was a good ink?? it is pigment ink.

What should i use ?? 
what will fit in my c120 printer?
my hubby knows how to refill ink cartridges!
PLEASE help me if you can, please? 

9AND... I let the seiki run for 3.5 hrs on 375!!!! it does smell a better.thanks!)


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

PICTURES OF IRONALL DARK PAPER MESS UP!









color-compare-02 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

ALSO THE OUTCOME AFTER PRESSING....

outcome-whole-02 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

outcome-ironall-darks-01 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

HEEEEEEEEEEELP


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

BTW.... JPSS prints great and presses great... no problems.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

oh sure, I JUST received my first 100 sheet order of JPSS and NOW a great price is discovered... pffft


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry but i am a bit confused  what is showing up green the border? as it showing up brown on my comp 

ps love the design btw


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> I am having a problem with it too!!!
> It does not jam my EP C120 , BUT the grey prints out an army green looking color!
> AND... when i follow the directions exactly on the paper that it came with , it looks like small parts of the picture turn ,well,i dont know how to describe it, kinda white specks all over. (you can really only notice it in the solid colors though)
> I will post pictures..
> ...


 
Here is a link by our good friend Melissa/Angelic Endeavors, it addresses the black/olive situation:http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t39125.html#post230067

For whatever reason, I have never had this issue and I use durabrite and ironall dark.

In the settings for color, I set my printer to 2.2 gamma, -3, 0, +3 saturation, +5 magenta, +5 cyan, and -10 yellow.

I use plain paper setting (a true black, not a composite black) and text/photo.

I pre-press for 5-7 seconds, let it cool a bit, and press the ironall at 350 for 14-16 seconds. Peel the paper, give a stretch and re-press for 5 seconds.

I am one of the lucky ones - I have no idea why - but these are my settings - and how I press - and I have no issues.

I hope it works out, if nothing else, follow Melissa to 're-fill carts' and get her ink, she absolutely loves it, and buying these Epson OEM carts are really expensive anyway. I'm switching to Melissa's myself soon. Save ink costs.

Melissa said the ink she is using is now for sale where she got her carts at 10-40% off the price she paid whereever she originally bought her ink, so if you get the re-fill carts, it might be the way to go to get the ink there too. I haven't used this stuff, but that's the word on the street.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i also used heat transfer ink by inksupply and very nice no need the change the settings. and only $20.00 for 110ml of ink. Just buy CISS and no worries about refilling.
heres the link again

T-Shirt Heat Transfer InkJet Ink For Iron On and Clamshell Press Heat Transfer Papers - Inksupply.com


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

thank you so much!! i might give the new ink a try!
i will also try your technique!!! and printer settings.... I have an epson c120...dont know if it makes a difference.?.

I just got off of the phone with alpha supply and they were so helpful as well!

i am going to try the ALPHA GOLD DARK.
I will post pictures in a little while.....


----------



## princiefuqua (Feb 13, 2008)

Kelly-Just wondering, do you use these setting when printing on JPSS? I'm expecting my first shipment Monday. I want to set my printer to these settings if the settings work for you


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

princiefuqua said:


> Kelly-Just wondering, do you use these setting when printing on JPSS? I'm expecting my first shipment Monday. I want to set my printer to these settings if the settings work for you


Those are for Ironall Dk, just a bit different tweaking for JPSS. On Epson, still gamma 2.2, I go (in order from the top) -3,+3,+3,+5,+5,-10. I've gone -15 on yellow frequently. I like warm tones, and bright, vibrant colors.

When I used my Ironall light settings on JP, I wasn't getting the depth I wanted, it looked faint, and adjusting the contrast and bright worked wonders. JP will press more vibrant than it looks when it is printed.

These are general settings I start with, but different images may require a bit more nudging.

A little trick I did to conserve ink and JP when trying to perfect the setting to what I wanted was to cut the JP in half and print only 2x3 size images, print, tweak, flip the paper and print again to check. 

Good luck to you. Have a nice day.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Those are for Ironall Dk, just a bit different tweaking for JPSS. On Epson, still gamma 2.2, I go (in order from the top) -3,+3,+3,+5,+5,-10. I've gone -15 on yellow frequently. I like warm tones, and bright, vibrant colors.
> 
> When I used my Ironall light settings on JP, I wasn't getting the depth I wanted, it looked faint, and adjusting the contrast and bright worked wonders. JP will press more vibrant than it looks when it is printed.
> 
> ...


 
how do i adjust contrast and bright ??
Sorry to be so printer stupid.


----------



## princiefuqua (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Kelly


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

deniseg said:


> sorry but i am a bit confused  what is showing up green the border? as it showing up brown on my comp
> 
> ps love the design btw


THANKS!! 
One of my mosaic artist friends created it.

The grey looks army ,kinda dark muddy green before pressing.... then ,yeah, you could say brown after. and white speckled all over. weird.
I talked to alpha supply co. and they told me to try their alpha gold for darks.... which i happen to have here at the house already... yeah, ,,no waiting!

I am getting ready to do a test in a few minutes.... i will post picts.


also , a member(thanks kelly) told me about a thread titled....
*Durabrite vs. Inksupply.com HT ink -- Durabrite, You're Fired!*
*(read above)*

i think i might try melissa's ink source!!! 

I need to ask her about it first to see if she still likes it and what type of paper she was having trouble with.

I am only having trouble with IRON ALL FOR DARKS so far.... my JPSS comes out great.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> how do i adjust contrast and bright ??
> Sorry to be so printer stupid.


Don't worry, I couldn't find it at first either. When your print box comes up, click "Printing Preferences" or "Preferences". 

With my C88 it is on the "main" page.

You are looking for the "color management" settings.

The top will let you choose color control. I choose 2.2 on gamma, now I see I also select Epson Vivid, and below are little bar graphs to adjust the rest of the settings. 

I hope it goes smooth, and yes, Melissa still loves her ink. I'm not sure tho if she had her color shift only on Ironall light or both Ironall light and JPSS. She'll be around at some time to let us know. But she is thrilled with her ink still.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Here I am!  

I actually had color shifting with both IronAll and JPSS. With the IronAll, when I printed black (and it was what I now call a "faux black" because it is not dark, dense or rich at all) it came out dark green after pressing. In addition, photos that had been painstakingly worked on and de-saturated came out YELLOW. My pale white Irish friend in the photo came out so yellow, I couldn't believe it -- and her Colombian step-daughters in the photo came out ORANGE. It was infuriating!!

With JPSS, I had distinct problems with gray, which is a composite color. It printed gray, and turned olive green after pressing. There are photos in a thread titled something about "Black ink turns green"! I still had the yellowing problem, even in prints that had no direct yellow color in them! When I tried to use the color adjustments (like Kelly mentioned above) with gray, the printed color was purple, which just didn't work for my design, so I didn't even bother to press it. I threw it in the garbage.

Now that I've gone to refillable carts and heat transfer ink, those problems ARE GONE FOREVER!! I am solely using JPSS because of the quality and color retention, and along with the heat transfer ink, I DON'T HAVE TO MAKE ANY ADJUSTMENTS AT ALL! People have normal skin tones, and don't require turning down the yellow. Gray prints gray, and STAYS GRAY after pressing! I am so in love with the ink, refillable carts and JPSS that I will NEVER, EVER TURN BACK!! I have shirts now that were done as a test that have been washed at least 10 times against all washing instructions -- they were washed in warm water, right-side-out along with heavy duty items such as towels, jeans, etc., and were then dried on HOT for 60 minutes and the fading is absolutely neglible! Actually the material's fibers are now lifting a little from all the washing, and this can be mistaken for a slight fading, but it's really the little "hairs" you're seeing and NOT fading at all! In addition, the black is still dark and rich! 

All in all, I would make the switch IN A HEARTBEAT if I had to do it all again! And now, inkjetcarts.us (where I got the refillable carts) is carrying a heat transfer ink, which is supposedly purchased from the same manufacturer as inksupply.com, and it's almost HALF THE PRICE! Four 4 oz. bottles of CYMK for around $46 if I remember correctly. As a disclaimer, I have to say that I have not tried their ink so I cannot really speak from experience, but the next time I need ink, I will definitely be giving it a try!  

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Just got an email from Ross of Inkjetcarts.us, and they now have heat transfer ink for the C120 model (which is a different formulation than the ink for the C88). He'll be posting a Kit of refillable carts, C120 heat transfer ink and the refilling supplies on his website today...

Melissa


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Here I am!
> 
> I actually had color shifting with both IronAll and JPSS. With the IronAll, when I printed black (and it was what I now call a "faux black" because it is not dark, dense or rich at all) it came out dark green after pressing. In addition, photos that had been painstakingly worked on and de-saturated came out YELLOW. My pale white Irish friend in the photo came out so yellow, I couldn't believe it -- and her Colombian step-daughters in the photo came out ORANGE. It was infuriating!!
> 
> ...


THANKS SO MUCH MELISSA!!!!!!!

melissa......
QUESTION...?
What type /name/brand shirts do you use?
(i use 50/50 hanes heavyweight)

QUESTION...?
Have you tried these inks on IRONALL FOR DARKS PAPER??
(thats where i was having the problem with durabrite)



AND .... for the "posts sake".... I just ordered from Ross at inkjetcarts.us !yeah!!!!

Got TWO SETS of carts for my EP C120(just incase i break something, as i usually do LOL) 
AND ALL MY HIGH HEAT TRANSFER INKS
FOR THE LOW PRICE OF 88.00 Plus 10.95 S&H . YESSSSSS!!!!

Cant wait to try them out and i will update the post with the outcome.

Saturday, Saturday, Saturday.....come on Saturday!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Here I am!
> 
> I actually had color shifting with both IronAll and JPSS. With the IronAll, when I printed black (and it was what I now call a "faux black" because it is not dark, dense or rich at all) it came out dark green after pressing. In addition, photos that had been painstakingly worked on and de-saturated came out YELLOW. My pale white Irish friend in the photo came out so yellow, I couldn't believe it -- and her Colombian step-daughters in the photo came out ORANGE. It was infuriating!!
> 
> ...


THANKS SO MUCH MELISSA!!!!!!!

melissa......
QUESTION...?
What type /name/brand shirts do you use?
(i use 50/50 hanes heavyweight)

QUESTION...?
Have you tried these inks on IRONALL FOR DARKS PAPER??
(thats where i was having the problem with durabrite)



AND .... for the "posts sake".... I just ordered from Ross at inkjetcarts.us !yeah!!!!

Got TWO SETS of carts for my EP C120(just incase i break something, as i usually do LOL) 
AND ALL MY HIGH HEAT TRANSFER INKS
FOR THE LOW PRICE OF 88.00 Plus 10.95 S&H . YESSSSSS!!!!

Cant wait to try them out and i will update the post with the outcome.

Saturday, Saturday, Saturday.....come on Saturday!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

oops ... posted twice....


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> AND .... for the "posts sake".... I just ordered from Ross at inkjetcarts.us !yeah!!!!
> 
> Got TWO SETS of carts for my EP C120(just incase i break something, as i usually do LOL)
> AND ALL MY HIGH HEAT TRANSFER INKS
> ...


Mrs. Bacon, try to find or ask Melissa where her thread is from when she installed her carts. I plan to print it out when I do mine. There was some very useful information in there regarding the challenges Melissa faced and how she overcame them. Just a thought, so you have an idea how to prepare, haha. I know I plan on making sure Melissa is at her monitor when I head into the installation process.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Mrs. Bacon, try to find or ask Melissa where her thread is from when she installed her carts. I plan to print it out when I do mine. There was some very useful information in there regarding the challenges Melissa faced and how she overcame them. Just a thought, so you have an idea how to prepare, haha. I know I plan on making sure Melissa is at her monitor when I head into the installation process.


THANKS SO MUCH KELLY!!!!! 
You all are very sweet!

I will make sure i am at the monitor with you all...lol!!!

Ross at inkjetcarts.us was very nice and told me if i had any problems that he would walk me through it...how sweet and patient he is!!!
BUT i would love to find melissa's post and read it a few times so I do not have to call Ross and take up his time even though he said it would be no problem.

i will look for it and let you know if i find it but let me know if you find it first 

searching.......


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I finally found it.... 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38282.html

I am relieved to know that Ross at inkjetcarts.us will help with the installation of these carts!!!

And melissa is so sweet I am sure she will help too!!! 

THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I just re-read some of Melissa's thread. That looked fun, didn't it, Mrs. B? Sometimes I don't know if its better or not to know what lies ahead. Melissa took a few weeks to work herself up to the install, so I'm definitely starting mine when she's available, holy cow. You'll be done ahead of me as well, so I'll be lucky to have a few ladies around to give me some good advice! Good luck with your install, and it's good to know that Ross is there, too.

Did you order your inks from them as well? Which ink did you get. Sorry if you already said, I can't think of it if you did. Thanks.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Why do you need to install refillable cartridges if the price of CISS are the same?For me i will go to CISS i have two printer using CISS with no problems. I also have refillable cartridges but i dont like it when i refill them there is bubbles coming out the nozzle. the technique for refilling is refill them first before you put in the printer and print nozzle check.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> Why do you need to install refillable cartridges if the price of CISS are the same?For me i will go to CISS i have two printer using CISS with no problems. I also have refillable cartridges but i dont like it when i refill them there is bubbles coming out the nozzle. the technique for refilling is refill them first before you put in the printer and print nozzle check.


Haha, well maybe I don't need refill carts then. I always read they were much more expensive to get into, and I've done a little price checking, not much, and most were around $200'ish. That's my main reason.

I understood it as CIS, more money to start, need to print often, and re-fill carts, more affordable to get into, can let them sit for a few days no problems with clogging.

I don't print everyday, would this be a problem with CIS?

If not, would you mind telling me where to go for the CIS that are affordable like re-fill carts, the one you use, I like that you have no problems. Thanks so much ROQ. I meant to say the other day after JPSS link - You ROQ!! Haha. 

I see you are in Jersey. We used to be, too. Up north, in the "mountains". I loved when folks said that. They were big hills next to the Rocky's. Thanks, Roq.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

I still have CISS for epson c88+ but Chani said she want it,but still no responce about the shipping label. I will post again here if chani didn't want it. I got my CISSfrom my brother in the Philippines.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, ROQ, I'll wait and see. Thanks.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> I just re-read some of Melissa's thread. That looked fun, didn't it, Mrs. B? Sometimes I don't know if its better or not to know what lies ahead. Melissa took a few weeks to work herself up to the install, so I'm definitely starting mine when she's available, holy cow. You'll be done ahead of me as well, so I'll be lucky to have a few ladies around to give me some good advice! Good luck with your install, and it's good to know that Ross is there, too.
> 
> Did you order your inks from them as well? Which ink did you get. Sorry if you already said, I can't think of it if you did. Thanks.


 
Hey kelly!

Sorry it took me so long to answer back,
I fell asleep and did not wake up till 11pm!!!

well, my carts & ink did not arrive today...I guess the snow storm delayed the mail!
Anyway... i am kinda nervous about installing..... but my hubby will help and Ross said if he has problems that we could call and he would walk us through it!cool!
I will let you know every detail and every problem that arises!
If you have problems you can PM me and i will give you my cell number and we can hopefully help you! 
Or you can call Ross...... but please, call us if you cant get ahold of him! 

I purchased my ink from him because he said it was the same stuff that Melissa got from inksupply.com...?.....we will have to wait and see if this is true.....I hope it is!
BUT if the ink is terrible, i guess i will just have to fork over some MORE cash to buy from inksupply.com since melissa LOVES her ink and how everything is turning out!

ANYTHING has to be better than how my durabrite has been pressing!!!!!!! LOL 
(hope BADALOU doesn't read this  )
(Sorry lou, I just dont like durabrite on my ironall for darks!!! 
BUT I LOVE YOUR TEE SQUARE IT AND TEE PAD IT!!!!!!!! )

When you go to their site... inkjetcarts.us , ,if you have an epson, click that on the drop down menu ,then hit search..... then click on heat transfer items.....click on your model of epson and you will see the ink there.
......if you do not see your model anywhere on the site, give ross a call and let him know what you would like and he will help! He is very nice!!!!

And about the CIS system.... I did not go for that either since i do not do this for a business..everything would dry up and that would be a total waste... maybe one day though???? 




And thank the good Lord he only knows what lies ahead......


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Mrs. B. We'll see if Roq doesn't help talk me into CIS again. That's originally why I returned my CX8400, no CIS available, and that was my goal.

I would print alot more if the ink wasn't so expensive. Not only the would I print the heat transfers, I would love to print flyers, brochures, sample sheets in the pigment ink so they don't run if they get a bit wet. I'd also love to print some of the 1000 photos stuck on my PC, but the ink in carts cost too much for that.

I was thinking of going to re-fills to save on the ink $$, but I really really wanted to go to CIS, I just can't afford the price of admission at the moment, things happen unexpectedly to everyone, and when you think you can afford something, then it turns out, something else happens and you have to wait again.

And Amen to your last statement!! Isn't that the truth! I thank you so much for your offer, if I end up in re-fill carts -- you, Melissa and Ross are my support team!!! Thanks, that makes me a lucky woman!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, just catching up on the posts this morning. Life has been a whirlwind for the past 5 days, and haven't had a second to breathe!

First off, the cost of the refillable carts is WAY cheaper than the CIS. The carts cost only $16, and most CIS $200 and up. The only cheaper CIS is Roq's CIS that he is offering for free (by the way, this is VERY nice of you!!)

Secondly, refilling the carts really IS easy. I'm just backward when it comes to putting stuff together and things like that (Christmas time with a small child in the house would be a nightmare if it weren't for my husband! Ha ha). The other problem is that I've had NO experience with this stuff whatsoever, and the printed directions were the clearest, AND there is no picture of the cart showing it's parts and what they're called. Also there's a photo on the directions that shows an empty syringe coming out of the air port, but it is cut off, so you can't see that the plunger should be in the syringe and pushing air through the cart while you're also using a syringe to push the bottom valve open. That's where I got confused... Other than that, it really was easy, and believe me, now you know what a dope I am, your setting up the carts will be breeze... 

As far as the ink goes, just did a few more shirts, and still LOVING IT! If Ross is correct, and the ink is the same as inksupply.com, then you've GOT IT MADE! Cheap price, no headaches with color adjusting, no clogging, no yellowing, etc.!

OK, quick funny story: I made the switch to the new inks and carts, and had been using them for about a month when I wanted to do more testing. I had extra transfers I had printed out in the past and did not use and a few totebags that I had ruined, so I decided to cut them apart, and test the IronAll vs. JPSS on tote bag material. Well, after I had pre-pressed to get the moisture out, I started to press the transfer papers and almost freaked when I peeled -- where the hell did all this YELLOW come from?!?!?!? <Semi-panic setting in> Then I realized that when I had printed these old transfers on IronAll, I had still been using the Durabrite ink. <HUGE SIGH> 

After you get used to the new ink, you'll NEVER want to go back!  

As far as refilling the carts, I thought Ross said that you could just leave them in the printer and just use the needle to inject more ink in, but I'll double check with him on that...

Anyway, hope you guys have a great weekend! I actually did make it to the ISS Show yesterday, although I didn't get there as early as I would have liked. It was GREAT to meet Lou and hung out with him for quite a while, as well as the owners of Coastal Business, and another member Brent (mostly in screenprinting section). Only plotter I saw was the Roland GX-24, but didn't actually see it cut anything. I guess they were worried about it getting damaged... 

Gotta run again  Off to best friend's son's bris

Melissa


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

(Ouch!) We'll catch up with you later, have a nice time today. Glad you got to go yesterday, we had walls of water coming down and 70 mph winds. We didn't go anywhere.

If Roq uses a system that is trouble free, I'm inclined to go with that, either way. Early on, when I bought my CX8400, and I found out there was no CIS for it, I returned it for the C88+. I didn't look into refill carts b/c I had originally been shooting for CIS. 

But then, you know what happened in January, and all that added up to alot of money out of my pocket. We're slowly recovering $ from that, so CIS may be something I can think about again -- since I haven't gone for the re-fill carts in the meantime. 

I would really like to see what systems ROQ is using b/c a trouble free CIS is what I was wanting. I just want to avoid the clogging, banding, ink running, blotting issues, having to keep the ink at halfway full, and whatever other issues I read about CIS. 

Both systems sound easy to use after reading the posts. I guess it comes down to checking out how much $$ to keep running for each, I could compare that. We'll see what happens, either way, it's good to know there'll be help here during install. OMGosh, reading the syringe part of the re-fills, I just knew my husband would have to install either one of these anyway. Too much!! haha.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Thanks, Mrs. B. We'll see if Roq doesn't help talk me into CIS again. That's originally why I returned my CX8400, no CIS available, and that was my goal.
> 
> I would print alot more if the ink wasn't so expensive. Not only the would I print the heat transfers, I would love to print flyers, brochures, sample sheets in the pigment ink so they don't run if they get a bit wet. I'd also love to print some of the 1000 photos stuck on my PC, but the ink in carts cost too much for that.
> 
> ...


 
I have two printers...... one just for heat transfer printing(ep c120) and another for regular printing.
So i will only use my special heat transfer ink on the C120... it is cheaper for me to do this instead of a CIS.

Plus i would rather have carts .... i would knock over the bottles as clumsy as i am!!lol!
(and ,like i said before, i will not be printing that much so a CIS would not be economical for me because of clogging issues that i have heard about)

BUT ,,,, if you decide to go with carts I will be here to (hopefully) help!

.....you could try carts first since it is so inexpensive to do so.... look at their price on the site.... might do you good for a while! 

Talk to Ross on the phone and let him know exactly what you want to print and how much you will be printing..... he will give you some suggestions... 


Hope and pray that the weather is better for you all......


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> I just re-read some of Melissa's thread. That looked fun, didn't it, Mrs. B? Sometimes I don't know if its better or not to know what lies ahead. Melissa took a few weeks to work herself up to the install, so I'm definitely starting mine when she's available, holy cow. You'll be done ahead of me as well, so I'll be lucky to have a few ladies around to give me some good advice! Good luck with your install, and it's good to know that Ross is there, too.
> 
> Did you order your inks from them as well? Which ink did you get. Sorry if you already said, I can't think of it if you did. Thanks.


HEY!!! I GOT MY INK AND CARTS FINALLY!!!

The instructions are kind of confusing to me.... but i think i have found a couple of links on the web with lots of pict's and more clear,step by step instructions!!
I have asked Melissa her opinion and I am waiting her reply.....
I will keep you posted...
Then i can finally test the paper and new ink!! AND let you know all about install


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Good news, good luck, I hope it goes smoothly. I'll wait for the updates.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

HI ALL AM BACK UP AND RUNNING hate moving to new place

will I did get new Dark paper in from PDG - Digital T-shirt transfers transfer paper digital printing textiles it is called *Translution Transfer Paper will when I got it there where no *instructions had to go to web site to get and there was no parchment paper to press with but the transfer paper did do what it says I had to set the Epson C88 low end for ink and it was to muchthe paper tend to curl some it did take 30 min. To dry but the pic did look very nice so when it came time to trim cut it close like any other paper it did feel thinner then last dark paper that I used pressed at 400 for 25 seconds it looks nice and I can feel it still has that dark paper feel to it but not as bad still need to wash test the shirt


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, David, for the post. Any idea who the manufacturer is for this paper? Thanks, and best wishes in the new place, now just to settle in.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> HI ALL AM BACK UP AND RUNNING hate moving to new place
> 
> will I did get new Dark paper in from PDG - Digital T-shirt transfers transfer paper digital printing textiles it is called *Translution Transfer Paper will when I got it there where no *instructions had to go to web site to get and there was no parchment paper to press with but the transfer paper did do what it says I had to set the Epson C88 low end for ink and it was to muchthe paper tend to curl some it did take 30 min. To dry but the pic did look very nice so when it came time to trim cut it close like any other paper it did feel thinner then last dark paper that I used pressed at 400 for 25 seconds it looks nice and I can feel it still has that dark paper feel to it but not as bad still need to wash test the shirt


Translution is Iron All For darks... under another name. They also call Iron all translution for lights.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Lou did not know


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> Translution is Iron All For darks... under another name. They also call Iron all translution for lights.


_Badalou!!!_ Thank you, sir. I am going to check price comparisons in the next day now.

Adding: Wow, 400* for 25 seconds is hot and a long dwell for Ironall dk. I had no idea really it could withstand that.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> Thanks Lou did not know


I still don't understand why all these companies need to change the name of a product. If you buy aford from one company they don't call it something else on another lot.. I think a name is a brand.. This is not happening with JPSS so far.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I wish they would stop doing that so every one knows what they are getting


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

for now on I think I will just stay with Coastal at least they let you know what you are getting


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi David, Do you have problem printing this paper, i got mine form newmilford and i cannot print the paper well it always jam. Is there a technique using this paper. I have epson C88+ and i use plain paper setting.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ROQ yes I do have problems when I print it likes to fold in the printer look at the corners of the paper I had set it to lowest ink setting.I did use 5 papers to get it right.And I still dont like the feel to me I would never sell I would use vinyl first


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Same with me, i cannot find good paper for dark, i'm still using the blue grid paper from coastal.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> Same with me, i cannot find good paper for dark, i'm still using the blue grid paper from coastal.


Did you try getting fabric opaque sample from Airwaves Inc?


----------



## deighton (Jan 23, 2008)

Those are the exact same issues i am having with regard to that paper, especially when black is involved, thought i was going nuts doing something wrong, like you i need HELP!


----------



## deighton (Jan 23, 2008)

sorry this wasn't suppose to end up here, my bad


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I did get samples from Airwaves Inc I will have to check still have not open them yet


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> I did get samples from Airwaves Inc I will have to check still have not open them yet


Just a reminder, although it is printable with inkjet ink I am not sure if it is wash fast since the material is made of high density 100% polyester. Sublimation ink is recommended by the vendor when using inkjet printer. You can certainly try pigment ink. I suppose I could have tried washing the transfer after pressing it on a scrap shirt. I used Imageclip instead to press on the opaque and pressed it on a navy blue shirt.

Have not tried Jetpro Sofstretch on it but I am sure it will turn out great. Imageclip did very well on it because the fabric had very tight knit.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Luis 
I have both


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know if it is the batch of Ironall dark you guys got, maybe. I think I've read in the past there were weird issues like this. Lou would be the one to ask, he'll know.

I just got a batch in January, and I don't have a curling issue. I store it in the plastic bag it comes in in an inbox. Does that maybe help anyone, or is everyone storing it flat, wrapped in plastic, too. 

Sorry, just trying to help.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

YA mine is in plastic bag and I even waited to open mine untel it got to room temp it curled as I was printing it and made it hard to do any thing with I still have the same problems with it to day wasted 5 more sheets will not do this any more never had this happin with any other paper


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, that is terrible. No one needs that when trying to get work done. I wonder if somehow moisture in the room is involved? I have no idea why I think that. Maybe because the room I work in is very dry humidity wise.

Maybe for an experiement, will you think of trying this for me? I am curious. 

Turn your press on, when you take your Ironall Dark out of the plastic, before you put it in the printer, will you lay a piece of Ironall dark on the lower platen to warm it, not too warm of course, or it will become flimsy from that, but warm it before you put it in the printer, and try to print it after that, when it is nice and very dry from the dry heat of the press.

It can't hurt, that's always my thinking, and if it doesn't work, it is one less solution we have, that's all. PLMK, good luck, and thanks if you try this.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I hear that is sounds like it happens to each one of you while it's in the printer. I wonder if the common thing about your printers may be they are cool to the touch.(?) Maybe put a sheet in your refridgerator to see if it curls.(?).. Again, can't hurt, and David, of all the folks we talk to, who is the biggest mad scientist of them all??  Yes, you are him!!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have 15 sheets left to play with and yes I have put under the press to warm it up and still dois it on the site it stated thet the ink needed to be turn down will I got my Epson C88 down as low as it will go I cant even get good print with JPSS becouse the ink is turned way down dont know what I can do this was test for me any ways you know me love to test things out and for it to be iron all dark it may not be if I am having this many problems with it at least the last dark transfer paper I used work but this is not


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

moisture in the room is at 30% like my old place I do check this out to make sure room temp is 70


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I just did some Transfer in Sublimation ink one is with JPSS and the other with dark paper the one with JPSS truned out very nice going to try it on dark shirt to see what will happin useing JPSS


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Just loving that JP, seems to handle anything you throw at it. Will wait for the wash tests. Thanks, David.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

jpss will not work on dark shirts use sub ink JPSS melts into the shirt and leaves no pic


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

kelly this is on 100 percent cotton


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi David, thanks for the experiments. Would you say the dyesub ink on the ironall dark looks bland? Not as vibrant as pigment?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Is not as colorful as JPSS


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> jpss will not work on dark shirts use sub ink JPSS melts into the shirt and leaves no pic


How about trying sub ink on Translution for dark or IronALL for dark? Just curious how sub ink will react with these papers and how will it retain the ink since the ones I did with inkjet and laser toner are both wearing off after several washes.

Have you tried the sub ink with self weeding for inkjet? Or do you still think that it is "Crap".


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

yes I did try with self weeding paper and yes it is crap

one of the pics that I just did is iron all the dull one


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> yes I did try with self weeding paper and yes it is crap
> 
> one of the pics that I just did is iron all the dull one


Too bad. There was so much hype about the chinese transfer. I almost fell into it. I was planning in selling it had it been a good product. Thank goodness I waited before jumping in the band wagon. 

I saw the photos that you posted. That was on light though. Anything yet on dark?

Thanks.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

one is light one is dark in the pic
Ya I was going to sell the china paper to when I got the sample from ROQ I was glad I did not get what I was going to get I would have lost lot of money on that one


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> one is light one is dark in the pic
> Ya I was going to sell the china paper to when I got the sample from ROQ I was glad I did not get what I was going to get I would have lost lot of money on that one


I am confused. They both looked white shirts to me.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

yes did them on white shirts the shirts I us for testing on it is cheaper for me to test with white then dark shirts


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> yes did them on white shirts the shirts I us for testing on it is cheaper for me to test with white then dark shirts


So what you are saying is dye sub ink has the same effect as pigment ink? Color is muted or washed out look? Barring that do you think the color retention will be better from the look of the print? I realize you have not washed the shirt yet.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

no have not wash will do soon as I can


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Dye sub ink is muted right off the back .
JPSS look very nice for lights


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys are great. David and Luis, I love reading your posts, thank you! Have a nice weekend. You are great.


----------



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

50/50 to hot in Florida


----------



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

Easy to do a contour cut with the Cameo cutter out now. Its cool little cutter.
I have had other that cost more and didn't have a photo eye that this does for
the crop marks alignment.


----------

